# When There is no FEMA



## sgt.survivalist (Oct 31, 2014)

If anyone has read the book "When There is no FEMA", then I was wondering what your opinion on it? I am planning on getting it, but want to see how good it is before I get it and don't really learn anything.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Have not heard of it. I would also be interested in a review.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I've got it, it's pretty good. 

I'll send a message to the author and see if he can log in here and fill you in on it.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Interesting timing ... my copy is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. I'm not sure it will be a "page turner" but should make a handy reference guide for the collection.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Federal Employees Missing Again!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Is this what you're referring to?

http://nofema.com/NoFemaPreview.pdf


----------



## RBryant (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi All,

I was asked to drop in and provide a little more info about my book "When There is No FEMA - Survival for Normal People in (Very) Abnormal Times".

Of course there is plenty of general info about myself and the book on the book's web site (nofema.com), as well as on Amazon. But here are some additional bits of information that you may find interesting: a boo

- Unlike virtually every book written on disaster preparedness, WTINF was written using the venerable 'LaTeX' publishing system that is most often used to produce college textbooks and other professional publications. This means that the book has the look-and-feel of a college textbook. For example, many survival book have no bibliography or index, while WTINF is a complete book. (The bibliography alone spans 19 pages of small-font print).

- This is actually my *second* book, with my first book being written many years ago on an entirely different topic. Because I was new to being an author with my first book it had some quality issues - and I swore never to write again unless I could produce a book of the highest quality. Each chapter of WTINF went through 18 separate quality pass checklists. In some cases, after being reviewed by my editor, entire chapters had to be scrapped and re-written at a cost of many months of hard labor. The result is a book that I feel comfortable putting my name on.

- Prior to authoring WTINF I spent several years organizing prepper meetings in Central Florida - which included putting together monthly presentations on a wide range of prepping topics for our group. That process let me to presenting to other groups throughout the Southeastern US (many 9/12 groups). The knowlege I gained from that process, as well as from late night discussions with other highly-experienced survivalists and miiltary types, was folded into this book. There is a lot of "other peoples' wisdom" between the covers.

- Since publishing WTINF I have relocated my household from the big city to my new homestead in rural West Tennessee. I am now surrounded by people who have been incorporating prepping skills into their lives for decades. Next year we expect to be raising our own chickens and goats.

- WTINF was originally inspired by the fact that I just could not find the detailed information that I needed as a prepper. For example, a book might recommend that the prepper "grow carrots", but not discuss growing seasons, the depth to plant the seed, how far to space the seed, how to fertilize the growing plants and how to deal with garden pests. WTNIF provides that kind of detailed information on a very wide range of topics.

- By way of education I am a BSEE, and have in the past worked in such diverse roles as NASA engineer and computer security consultant (the topic of my first book). While these positions did not contribute to my prepping knowledge, they did hone my writing skills.

If anyone is considering obtaining the book I would recommend previewing the table of contents to get a feel for the scope of topics covered and to read the "Author's Preface" to get a sense of my writing style.

I'll keep an eye on this thread and try to answer any additional questions.

-RB


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Good book. Rich Bryant put a lot of thought into it. Though I do wish that would have included some photos or drawings in some parts of his book, such as field dressing one's game harvest for those who have never witnessed such.

You could do a lot worse with the $30 you would spend for it.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank You Mr. Bryant.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by, sir. 

Sounds like a real must-have.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Thanks for stopping by, sir.
> 
> Sounds like a real must-have.


Stopped by? Is there something I'm not seeing?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

tks - you don't have the in-person virtual prepper room?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tks said:


> Stopped by? Is there something I'm not seeing?


I'm not following.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> tks - you don't have the in-person virtual prepper room?


*Sniff* I guess I'm not in the cool kids club.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

sgt.survivalist said:


> If anyone has read the book "When There is no FEMA", then I was wondering what your opinion on it? I am planning on getting it, but want to see how good it is before I get it and don't really learn anything.


Good reference and a lot of good info. I am sure there is helpful stuff for everyone, but more or less depending on how much you already know. He tries to cover a lot of possible scenarios, and has put a ton of research into it. It is absolutely a great book for any beginning prepper, as he takes it step by step. The chapters include Quick Start, Disaster Planning, Water, Food, Communication, Fuel/Power, Hunting/Trapping/Fishing/Foraging, Hygiene/Sanitation, First Aid, Fitness/Nutrition, Defense, Farming, Community, Plans, Precious Metals, Guns/Ammo.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

tks said:


> *Sniff* I guess I'm not in the cool kids club.


Me neither, tks.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow confusing thread. I'm obviously missing out as well. I bought the book on the advice of another member and I love it. Great reference guide.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

OK, would someone please spell out what myself others missed???


----------



## RBryant (Nov 3, 2014)

Well. heck...I had posted a detailed reply on this thread providing some additional info about myself and my book. I'll try to re-post it again, maybe I missed a submit button(?)


----------



## RBryant (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi All,

I was asked to drop in and provide a little more info about my book "When There is No FEMA - Survival for Normal People in (Very) Abnormal Times".

Of course there is plenty of general info about myself and the book on the book's web site (nofema.com), as well as on Amazon. But here are some additional bits of information that you may find interesting:

- Unlike virtually every book written on disaster preparedness, WTINF was written using the venerable 'LaTeX' publishing system that is most often used to produce college textbooks and other professional publications. This means that the book has the look-and-feel of a college textbook. For example, many survival books have no bibliography or index, while WTINF is a complete book. (The bibliography alone spans 19 pages of small-font print).

- This is actually my *second* book, with my first book being written many years ago on an entirely different topic. Because I was new to being an author with my first book it had some quality issues - and I swore never to write again unless I could produce a book of the highest quality. Each chapter of WTINF went through 18 separate quality pass checklists. In some cases, after being reviewed by my editor, entire chapters had to be scrapped and re-written at a cost of many months of hard labor. The result is a book that I feel comfortable putting my name on.

- Prior to authoring WTINF I spent several years organizing prepper meetings in Central Florida - which included putting together monthly presentations on a wide range of prepping topics for our group. That process led me to presenting to other groups throughout the Southeastern US (many 9/12 groups). The knowledge I gained from that process, as well as from late night discussions with other highly-experienced survivalists and miiltary types, was folded into this book. There is a lot of "other peoples' wisdom" between the covers.

- Since publishing WTINF I have relocated my household from the big city to my new homestead in rural West Tennessee. I am now surrounded by people who have been incorporating prepping skills into their lives for decades. Next year we expect to be raising our own chickens and goats!

- WTINF was originally inspired by the fact that I just could not find the detailed information that I needed as a prepper. For example, a book might recommend that the prepper "grow carrots", but not discuss growing seasons, the depth to plant the seed, how far to space the seed, how to fertilize the growing plants and how to deal with garden pests. WTNIF provides that kind of detailed information on a very wide range of topics.

- By way of education I am a BSEE, and have in the past worked in such diverse roles as NASA engineer and computer security consultant (the topic of my first book). While these positions did not contribute to my prepping knowledge, they did hone my writing skills.

If anyone is considering obtaining the book I would recommend previewing the table of contents to get a feel for the scope of topics covered and to read the "Author's Preface" to get a sense of my writing style.

I'll keep an eye on this thread and try to answer any additional questions.

-RB


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you sir, I'll be sure to check it out. Is it available in digital format?


----------



## RBryant (Nov 3, 2014)

It is currently not available in digital format. It turns out that digital publishing is not very ecnonomical for larger books (maybe I should try negotiating terms with Amazon?). Also, the book was written to be used as a reference in grid-down situations when eBooks may not be viable.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

My copy just arrived this afternoon - I expect it to be a fine addition to the library!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Sounds like a pretty good start to a positive reform of our government. I had no idea there was a book by that title also. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I catch anyone eating a cat, without it being properly put down, you will be on the Dogs menu. I love my kittens


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

RBryant said:


> Also, the book was written to be used as a reference in grid-down situations when eBooks may not be viable.


Bingo! My wife finally understands that I'll load 'candy' on my Kindle but require 'meat & potatoes' to be in print


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

RBryant said:


> It is currently not available in digital format. It turns out that digital publishing is not very ecnonomical for larger books (maybe I should try negotiating terms with Amazon?). Also, the book was written to be used as a reference in grid-down situations when eBooks may not be viable.


I use both physical and digital. My mother has a library bigger than most public libraries in her home. I believe in the printed word as "the powers that be" may find it easier to change history in the digital format. However, I would be willing to pay more for a book that includes both. I like the convenience of carrying my kindle as opposed to ten books and the instant gratification of reading it when I purchase it. I also like have the physical reference for obvious reasons.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Rich has also been promptly responsive to any questions that both I, and others, have had directed to him regarding the content of this book.


----------



## RBryant (Nov 3, 2014)

(May it always be so!) 



Sockpuppet said:


> Rich has also been promptly responsive to any questions that both I, and others, have had directed to him regarding the content of this book.


----------

